# star san bubbles



## ninjamonkey (Sep 18, 2012)

Curious if its OK to rack into carboy if bubbles from star San are still inside. Will the bubbles effect anything?


----------



## ICELIA (Sep 18, 2012)

If fermentation is complete I wouldn't worry, but an excess of star San could slow down your fermentation if you are racking out of primary and fermentation is still active.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't fear the foam, it will not hurt anything.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 21, 2012)

Starsan is an acid based sanitizer so it won't hurt anything. I have heard rumor that it can impart a mild taste; however, have never had that issue (in beer). I generally try to get most of the suds out, but don't worry about leaving a little behind.


----------



## Bubba1 (Sep 22, 2012)

It wont harm anything as said before dont fear the foam StarSan is will actually act as a yeast nutrient and wont slow down fermentation at all.


----------

